# Are mares really THAT different than geldings?



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a mare and have owned and ridden primarily mares my whole career. It's not my choice I usually ride mares; the horses at my barn available for me to ride just happen to be mares. Therefore, I have very little experience with geldings. So, to ask the more well-rounded of us, are geldings and mares really that different from each other? I've heard mares are more sensitive, difficult to train, stubborn, inconsistent, and moody. Geldings are pitched as fairly stable and reliable. Is the difference between mares and geldings just hyperbole, or is there something to it?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Honestly, over the years of handling mares, geldings, and stallions, I love both mares and geldings, and don't mind a respectful stud either. 

Between mares and geldings, the main difference I have noticed is that mares can be a little more sensitive to most things; not that this is a bad thing, I prefer to know my horse is "alive" than a total dead head, but I think some people just write that off as "it's just a mare thing" and can either make it worse by not backing off of pressure where necessary, or making excuses, and not doing things because the horse is "afraid/reactive". But as far as energy, and ease of training, I think both are pretty equal, as long as you know how to get the results you're looking for. I think in the end, it comes down to training, or lack therof.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I would say geldings and mares are definitely different. Are men and women different? Yes. 
However, each individual horse is incredibly different as well. 
I was once in a barn where there were three mares and twenty-three geldings. One of the mares was mine. I couldn't believe so many people were that biased towards geldings over mares.

I'll take each of your words one at a time: 
Sensitive - I believe sensitivity is much more breed related than gender related. I've met some mares that wouldn't notice if you hit them on the head with a 2x4. Figuratively speaking obviously.
Difficult to train - I find absolutely no difference in how a gelding learns vs. a mare. I don't believe this is gender related but again, some individual horses might not be as bright as others.
Stubborn - Not related to gender. Then again, I don't find stubbornness to be a common trait in horses. Instead I find it to be a common trait in horse trainers who keep on persisting when a horse doesn't understand what they want.
Inconsistent and moody - Some mares come into raging heat and this can affect their performance. However, a well-trained mare can usually still perform well when in heat. I say usually since one of my mares has one or two days a year where she is unable to stop urinating every 5 or 10 minutes, and those are not good days to ride her. Honestly though, it is hard to tell when most mares are in heat or not.
I personally bond better with mares. I like female horses and male dogs.
​


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Of all the horses I have had/trained over the years, I have LOVED the mares, liked the stallions and the geldings....well....whatever.

I will always have mares as my personal horses. I don't like to make generalisations about any gender but the particular mares that I have dealt with have _not_ been moody as people would have you believe and wow, have they got heart. 

Whilst I haven't found their _behaviour_ to be that different from geldings, I find that a mare will go the extra mile for you while geldings seem to be less exceptional. Just my personal experience.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm also someone who has just happened to work with mares more than geldings. I was actually pretty naive until just recently that there was such a bias towards geldings... as far as I was concerned, mares and geldings were on just about the same playing field. It wasn't until I was getting admiration from my trainer and others for being such a 'natural' with mares that it occurred to me they might be considered very different from geldings. I'll be honest though, I really appreciate a bit of attitude.

It's funny. The two mares my family owns are the only two mares in the boarding facility where we keep them. The barn owner has also developed a keen dislike for mares and will avoid boarding them.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I know alot of people with major mare bias...they just won't own, or even consider that they just might have just as much to offer as a gelding!!! Me, I don't care what the sex is, really...as long as he or she has has sound mind, and is good at the job I need them for, who cares? 

On the flipside, the most difficult stubborn horses I have worked with have been geldings, not mares...hahaha


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly don't believe there is that much difference. Each individual horse will have their own personality and quirks, regardless of gender. I prefer geldings because I just generally don't tend to click with mares but I wouldn't turn down a good one if she came along.

Not to mention that with geldings, I don't have to worry so much about riding around other people who may not be quite so capable of handling the stud they are riding. Where if you are on a mare in heat, other riders are always a concern.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I think its really just the individual. I personally like both. I have a gelding who can be the worlds biggest grump sometimes. Then I've had a mare who was a very quiet, reliable, loving little girl. I think they are all different and their gender doesnt have a lot to do with it.


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

i didn't have time to read all the posts as i'm on my way out to work but just wanted to share with you a a quote that an old horseman once said to me......"you ask a mare, tell a gelding and demand a stallion" whether this is right i don't know as i've never had a stallion but i like the quote.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Ohh defintely different...

I love geldings - they are great - constant and repliable as a rule

but my favourite is a mare - You cant argue with them - yu have to work with them...'

both my horses are mares and I wouldnt have it any other way!


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

I say YES!
I would much prefer a mare personally.. because they seem to be a little more interesting and quirky (no disrespect to geldings! andiu know this is just a generalisation) They ARE more sensitive and ARE more stubborn in a lot of cases, but that shouldnt put you off, because i also think mares are a lot "gutsier". Just tend to try little harder, and really put theire heart into things.
ILOVEMARES!


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

jody111 said:


> Ohh defintely different...
> 
> I love geldings - they are great - constant and repliable as a rule
> 
> ...


spot on. listen to this person! lol.
yep, they dont get pushed around! working against them gets you know where.. but the rewards are brilliant! you get more guts with a mare! I know i can point mine at a jump at any angle and she will give it her beest possible go beccause she really is passionate about it and wants to please.


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

also too,
I have noticeed the sensitivity isnt always a bad thing.. my mare reallllly HATES to touch a rail, and avoids it at all costs.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

My current horse is my first gelding, I always owned mares before him, not really because of a decision it just happened that way. 


To me the male species seems to be the same whether it be a horse, a dog, or a boyfriend or husband. You get the right one and they are incredible loyal, but at the same time they can only hold a few thoughts at a time. 
Think of yourself at the barn, you can be filling a bucket of water, and while it fills you can scoop out tomorrows feed, pull down the next bale of hay and check on the other waters. 
Most of the male species is going to stand next to that bucket that is filling and make sure it doesn't overflow. Once it is full and back to where it should be, they will think of the other tasks. 

Horses are similar, your gelding will take a little longer with tasks, but if you give him one at a time he will do better than your mare who is thinking ok what else?


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I love them both!
In fact, my gelding is more moody than my mare haha...
The difference that I have observed a lot, is that mares tend to be more sensitive to touching, such as when brushing. Both the mares that I have owned did/do not enjoy brushing at all unless they are REALLY itchy. I much prefer to brush my gelding, who falls asleep on the crossties and loves the massage, but other than that, I think they are pretty much equal (albeit different) in other regards.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Having handled, cared for and rode both mares, geldings and rode 1 stallion. My personal best horse is my QH mare, Candy. She and I have a bond of trust, loyalty and respect for one another. When we first became each other's we went through some basic ground work and the bonding began. She could be hot and cold backed, but she never dealt me anything I couldn't handle. We foaled 3 babies and she was the ultimate Mom to her babies and never fussed while I handled and worked with her babies. On the trails she never balked or refused to do anything I asked of her. I love my mare.


----------



## Painted Black (Feb 3, 2011)

I have all three, but my very best horse for riding is our old grey Arabian mare. She is loyal, gentle, intelligent, has get up and go or can be pokey if a beginner is on her. She was used for disabled kids to ride as well. I have taken her on many trail rides with just a halter and one rein last summer. Here we are having a break...


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a mare and a gelding.

My gelding loves attention, he would happily let you brush him until all his fur fell out. When I pick out his front feet, he's busy snuffling under my shirt and licking my back, just a complete lovebug. Loves hugs, small kids, dogs, pretty much anything.

My mare, she's of the opinion that if we're going to go ride, lets GO. I can only use ultrasoft brushes and she's a got a strict 15min limit on grooming/tacking and then she turns into cranky witch and it's an awful ride. Hates absolutely anything under her feet, kids are annoying and only tolerated if they have treats.

If my mare trips over a pole, it's MY fault and she then needs to stomp around being horribly mad for 15 minutes. If my gelding trips over the pole he's of the opinion of "and? It's not like I broke the pole or anything...."

My mare gives you her undivided attention, completely focused on me, even if she's furiously mad at me or there are a dozen chickens flapping in her face. My gelding, well...there's a good possibility he'll be checking out the really cute horse next door, ooooh there are birds in the sky, hmm... wonder whats in that hay feeder over there, OMG it's!! oh wait, it's the same rock we've gone past 5x times now.

Completely different and challenging, each in their own special way!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Eolith said:


> I'm also someone who has just happened to work with mares more than geldings. I was actually pretty naive until just recently that there was such a bias towards geldings... as far as I was concerned, mares and geldings were on just about the same playing field. It wasn't until I was getting admiration from my trainer and others for being such a 'natural' with mares that it occurred to me they might be considered very different from geldings. I'll be honest though, I really appreciate a bit of attitude.
> 
> It's funny. The two mares my family owns are the only two mares in the boarding facility where we keep them. The barn owner has also developed a keen dislike for mares and will avoid boarding them.


Thats like my barn, they won't take mares (although her 36 year old horse is a mare). There are only 5 boarded horses but they are all geldings. Mine probably has more attitude than a mare on a cranky day in heat.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have to add some things after reading more posts. I have had both, one of the mares at my old barn was awesome ride and could truck up any mountain, but she was pretty mean. Kicking and biting.
I am seeing some bias on both sides and I agree with the people that say it is the individual horse not the gender. Hunter was a rescue and while he is a brat who hates to be brushed for any length of time, puts his ears back when you walk up to his stall, he is one of the smartest horses my trainer has worked with. He picked up on stuff that took one of her mares 3 or 4 times as long to learn. Personally I would own both and if I could have I would have taken that other mare (from my old barn) when they gave her away last year.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

AlexS said:


> ...but at the same time they can only hold a few thoughts at a time.
> Think of yourself at the barn, you can be filling a bucket of water, and while it fills you can scoop out tomorrows feed, pull down the next bale of hay and check on the other waters.
> Most of the male species is going to stand next to that bucket that is filling and make sure it doesn't overflow. Once it is full and back to where it should be, they will think of the other tasks...


Golly. And I thought I did that because of the times my wife and daughters have returned 500-1000 gallons of water to the Arizona desert aquifer...:wink:

Nothing like getting home from church and getting a bad feeling when there is water running in the wash, and not a cloud in the sky!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

bsms said:


> Golly. And I thought I did that because of the times my wife and daughters have returned 500-1000 gallons of water to the Arizona desert aquifer...:wink:
> 
> Nothing like getting home from church and getting a bad feeling when there is water running in the wash, and not a cloud in the sky!


ROFL That's funny!!!!!!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

AlexS said:


> ...To me the male species seems to be the same whether it be a horse, a dog, or a boyfriend or husband. You get the right one and they are incredible loyal, but at the same time they can only hold a few thoughts at a time...


I've known quite a few females that could only hold one thought at a time. And they weren't all blondes! Some but not all. lol

I think mares can be moodier. I prefer mares, especially when they have to be cleaned, bathed or genitals. We have a gelding that will do anything for you but he also has a terrible stubborn streak. Our mares don't really get moody, just more lovey when they are in heat. Except Lucy who is usually ****y all the time! I think it all depends on the personality of the horse and not the gender.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I prefer geldings because I'd rather not take the risk of "typical mare syndrome". Honestly, though, we only have one mare that gets "mare-ish" when she comes into heat. I hate to say it, but she's absolutely TERRIBLE. We have to separate her from the herd entirely when she gets into it. My Gracie, however, shows no signs of being "mare-ish" and remains pretty level headed. She's farther along in her training that my gelding was when he was her age. Honestly, she's much more willing and eager to please than he is, but he's just a grump, so that's probably a bad comparison. hehe.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

bsms said:


> Golly. And I thought I did that because of the times my wife and daughters have returned 500-1000 gallons of water to the Arizona desert aquifer...:wink:
> 
> Nothing like getting home from church and getting a bad feeling when there is water running in the wash, and not a cloud in the sky!



LOL that is a fair point, I have definately let buckets overflow when I have been trying to do too many other things.


----------



## shermyj1199 (Feb 1, 2011)

I didn’t read many of the other posts. I have ridden a gelding for about 7 years he is my baby. And i just recently purchased a mare. ( my first horse )
IN MY OPINION 
I love geldings. Not to say i haven’t worked with mares with good personalities. But mares are what all women are. Just plain MOODY. 
: ]


----------



## stablegirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I have both a mare and gelding currently, and have had both in the past. And yes, I definitely believe that they are radically different! But different doesn't mean better or worse, simply different.

Overall, I do think that geldings are easier to train and keep focused. Think about, no raging hormones to contend with. But while that gives them a more even keel, it doesn't mean they are better. Of the mares I've had and been around, once you won their respect and affection, there is nothing in this world they wouldn't do. It may be harder to get their attention, but like most things, a little extra work can pay off in a lot more in return. 

I always get a kick out of people who think that gender determines all things. I read a for sale ad once that read "she is a mare, so experienced riders only" or something to that effect. I've known some nasty mares, and I have known some great ones. Same goes for geldings. Horses, and humans for that matter, are slaves to instinct. Who runs the horse herd? It isn't the stallions that run the herd, they are too busy worrying about whose going to try to steal their mares next. They run other studs off, and mares do the day to day running of the herd. So they are constantly jockeying for better position, and when we interact with them, we have to remember that we play by their rules.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

stablegirl said:


> Who runs the horse herd? It isn't the stallions that run the herd, they are too busy worrying about whose going to try to steal their mares next. They run other studs off, and mares do the day to day running of the herd. So they are constantly jockeying for better position, and when we interact with them, we have to remember that we play by their rules.


I love having and riding mares and in my experience, this is the root of having a successful relationship with them. The herd order of mares is extremely important to them and if you are confident, firm, and consistant in your leadership they will do anything for you. If you are nervous or fearful, you don't have a chance.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I really have not found much difference. I've worked with mares that are just miserable when they are in heat... but thats the only difference, really.

Other than that I think it just depends on the actual horse. Some people say that mares will give you more "heart" and geldings are more or less just doing what they are told. That, however I believe depends on the horse. I know of geldings that will do ANYTHING for you, and go above and beyond what you ask, and mares that are just like "...meh".


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I also think we sometimes don't realize what mares are going through when they are in heat. I think some of them actually get cramping pains since I've seen some mares kicking at their bellies or biting at themselves when in heat. I believe their backs and haunches get sore sometimes from hunching to urinate over and over throughout the day. So while we can be compassionate when a horse is a little "off" in stride or has a cut on their leg, we often label mares in heat as simply moody and make them work anyway. Maybe they even get headaches, who knows? I have noticed sometimes a mare will have a lot of trouble focusing when in heat. Then something will snap them back into reality and they can tend to overreact.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eliz said:


> Some people say that mares will give you more "heart" and geldings are more or less just doing what they are told. That, however I believe depends on the horse. I know of geldings that will do ANYTHING for you, and go above and beyond what you ask, and mares that are just like "...meh".


I have to agree with this. My guy Dobe has done things for me that I didn't think possible, just because I asked him to and I've ridden mares that will do as little as they can, just enough to get by with whatever you wanted and not really offering much past that.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

gottatrot said:


> I also think we sometimes don't realize what mares are going through when they are in heat. I think some of them actually get cramping pains since I've seen some mares kicking at their bellies or biting at themselves when in heat. I believe their backs and haunches get sore sometimes from hunching to urinate over and over throughout the day. So while we can be compassionate when a horse is a little "off" in stride or has a cut on their leg, we often label mares in heat as simply moody and make them work anyway. Maybe they even get headaches, who knows? I have noticed sometimes a mare will have a lot of trouble focusing when in heat. Then something will snap them back into reality and they can tend to overreact.


I agree with that. I leased one mare that I just didn't ride sometimes because I could tell she was miserable. And I could empathize! Lol. She would just hang her head, her coat seemed dull, she was just obviously not feeling well. Poor girl 

Smrobs:
Yeah, Vinnie is often so loyal/attatched to me it makes no sense that people say geldings just do what they're told. I know he does all he can for me almost all the time, or tries his best to figure out what I want. He WANTS to please me, silly gelding


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I have had both mares and geldings who would try their guts out for me, so I don't think the lack of "try" is in either...as has been mentioned before, I really think it depends on the horse, not so much on gender...


----------



## Mecate (Sep 16, 2010)

I own and/or ride both mares and geldings. To me, they are very different, but that said, there are some really stable mares and some really flighty geldings. One of the geldings that I have been around a lot is a very flighty sort of guy. He was worse when we bought him. He shied at everything. Now, as he has gotten older, he has settled in some. My two-year-old gelding is quirky. One minute he can be calm as can be and the next he is running through a hotwire fence. My quarter horse mare is very, very calm, but she has her moods. So basically, I think that if a horse's personality fits you, then it doesn't matter what gender the horse is.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

He he, I didn't mean to offend the gelding owners here and sorry if I did! I must admit that I am very much biased towards owning mares as I have had such great experiences with them. Now that's not to say that if the exact same horse happened to be a gelding they wouldn't have been just as great - I am sure they would have.

I understand that my bias is not derived entirely from a logical thought process either, that said I also prefer diet Coke to diet Pepsi - we all have our biases. I guess I always feel like I should stick up for the sisters as I hear so many people carrying on about mares like they are this whole other species that is hormone ravaged and slightly carnivorous every month when that just isn't the case.

Of course, geldings are lovely too and make just as good horses, perhaps one day I will meet a gelding that lives up to my mareish expectations!


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

i definitely think it's all about the individual breed! stereotyping by gender is as bad as judging a horse by its breed, IMO. i've known amazing stallions, mares, and geldings.. i've also known just as many that aren't so great! every horse has a different personality, whether it's affectionate, or sensitive, or moody, or standoffish, or lazy. and with mares in heat, some are moody and nasty, but some you would never even know are in heat at all! i currently own a gelding who is sweet, lovey, and tries his heart out for me. but i wouldn't hestitate to buy a mare if the opportunity came up!


----------

